# First Class



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

(Winning the Texas River Bum tournament, rewarded me with a day on the water with Kevin Hutchison.)

Years ago, I was on a international flight and they bumped me up to first class. Wow, what a difference from coach. That's how I felt today on the river. 

When you fish with Kevin Hutchison, owner of Hill Country Flyfishers, prepare yourself to experience first class treatment. A veteran guide, with over 20 years of success, he literally wrote the book on fishing our local rivers. Plus, Kevin knows how to treat his clients. (BTW - Kevin helped start Central Texas Fly Fishers)

The oars were barely wet on his cataraft when a nice San Marcos River largemouth bass bit the fly. The translucent green water was clear enough to see the fish emerge from behind the structure and inhale the chartreuse streamer. From my perch at the bow of the raft, I could cast to every potential hot spot, while Kevin kept us in perfect position. I was spoiled . . . . and loved every minute.

My guide politely coached me on how to improve my casting technique, using less effort and gaining distance and accuracy. It paid off big time with Guadalupe bass, largemouth bass, and giant sunfish providing entertainment and some great pics. 

A superb shore lunch was icing on the cake. All in all, this was a first class fishing trip. One for the memory book. Check it off my "bucket list". Perfect.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## lptxtandem (May 10, 2012)

Very Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Website?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

caddis said:


> Website?


www.hillcountryflyfishers.com

www.fishheadpress.com


----------

